# does anyone no of any unisex names to call parrot&like share them with me&others?



## sexy erica

does anyone no of any unisex names&meaning of the name.for parrot or any pet bird..
cos i need to find names to call my two parrots.need unisex names cos dont no if one my parrots is girl or boy?
can u share them with me&others who have birds cant think of name for theres well it be on here:can be as many as u like as will all help to decide what call birds as they need unisex names.
thanks


----------



## michelleice

erm few of my head

Bailey
Addison
Jay
Morgan
Riley
Leon
Jojo

There all i can think of sorry if the rubbish


----------



## EllenJay

What about:

Echo
Hollie/Ollie
Solo
Sam or Sammy
Taz
Coco
Gem
Sparky


----------



## sexy erica

i need names what girl&boys ..
cos i need names unisex names as cant choose boy or girls name cos i not no sex of my parrot.so thught be best if i have unisex names..
please can u let me no if there unisex names or not.


----------



## Guest

sexy erica said:


> i need names what girl&boys ..
> cos i need names unisex names as cant choose boy or girls name cos i not no sex of my parrot.so thught be best if i have unisex names..
> please can u let me no if there unisex names or not.


george
sparky
sammy


----------



## bullbreeds

I had a parrot called peppe once. We didnt know what sex it was.
We also had a female Amazon called Harvey but we thought it was a him for about 6 years!


----------



## Guest

shim...meaning she/him lol

or just name it tranny


----------



## Magik

What about 'Birdy'

or 'poop' or bobaar?


----------



## bullbreeds

Eolabeo said:


> shim...meaning she/him lol
> 
> or just name it tranny


..........Tranny, thats a good one.


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> ..........Tranny, thats a good one.


we dont know whether our cockatiel is male or female it gets called hermie short for hermaphrodite


----------



## sexy erica

i found some nice names on net as had search well.but i dont no if any of ones im sayin unisex or there boy name or girl name..i need unisex names as i dont no if girl boy so best with unisex name..heres following ones i liked but can u let me no which name iv said are unisex names...

jorden
coca
elvis
gizmo
holly
jake
ziggy
oscar
nicki
buster
sam

so there one i like but need one whats a unisex name out them lol
or u may no other unisex names to help me find name as poor bird not go name..


----------



## sexy erica

dh.dti said:


> don't you like Borris...


i wont rember it cos i forget full lol
so i need names what popular what u hear same names all time&plus like be cute name&needs be iunisex..

them names i said is any them unsex or not?


----------



## EllenJay

EllenJay said:


> What about:
> 
> Echo
> Hollie/Ollie
> Solo
> Sam or Sammy
> Taz
> Coco
> Gem
> Sparky


All of these could be classed as unisex names.


----------



## EllenJay

sexy erica said:


> i found some nice names on net as had search well.but i dont no if any of ones im sayin unisex or there boy name or girl name..i need unisex names as i dont no if girl boy so best with unisex name..heres following ones i liked but can u let me no which name iv said are unisex names...
> 
> jorden
> coca
> elvis
> gizmo
> holly
> jake
> ziggy
> oscar
> nicki
> buster
> sam
> 
> so there one i like but need one whats a unisex name out them lol
> or u may no other unisex names to help me find name as poor bird not go name..


I would say: jorden, coca, gizmo, ziggy and sam would all be names suitable for either a girl or a boy.


----------



## sexy erica

thanks for all u help as hard choosein unisex nme but cos dont if girl or boy i thought might be beter gettin unisex name..
if anyone can think of anymore unisex names for parrot il be glad to hear more so can decide on name soon as i feel i.ike that name&will rember it lol..
so any more unisex names can think of will help?
thanks


----------



## sexy erica

im still thinking of unisex names as hard choose right one for my parrots peronailty&tryin fuind name easy rember&has be unsex name..
im found few what i like on net but just seein if anyother no anyother unisex name so i got more of choice?


----------



## Get-In-The-Van

sexy erica said:


> does anyone no of any unisex names&meaning of the name.for parrot or any pet bird..
> cos i need to find names to call my two parrots.need unisex names cos dont no if one my parrots is girl or boy?
> can u share them with me&others who have birds cant think of name for theres well it be on here:can be as many as u like as will all help to decide what call birds as they need unisex names.
> thanks


I like the name Angel for a parrot


----------



## DiamondHooves

we have just got a pony that has just come on the farm called Friday


----------



## sexy erica

im still thinking&looking for unisex names for my parrots..so hard findin unisex names lol....
can anyone think of unisex names so can be for bay&girls..
as dont no if my parrots boy or girl so i think unisex name is beter?


----------



## clark_denise

sexy erica said:


> does anyone no of any unisex names&meaning of the name.for parrot or any pet bird..
> cos i need to find names to call my two parrots.need unisex names cos dont no if one my parrots is girl or boy?
> can u share them with me&others who have birds cant think of name for theres well it be on here:can be as many as u like as will all help to decide what call birds as they need unisex names.
> thanks


hi i called mine fudge


----------

